# Part Down the Middle



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

When you brush the coat of the Havanese do you part the hair down the middle to train it to grow this way or will it just go anyway it wants when they blow coat? I really like the Hav Coat when it flows evenly down the sides of the body and I thought that you could train it like human hair.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is supposed to flow naturally...no parting.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

OK sounds good. So just brush anyway then??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I brush any which way, and it naturally parts down the middle.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> I brush any which way, and it naturally parts down the middle.


Me too. I brush and it naturally falls to the side.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I brush and it naturally parts down the middle, not a perfect straight part, but pretty close.

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I brush Pepper any which way and his coat doesn't part at all. Maybe it's because he has a puppy cut, though it's growing out now. I'd say the length is about 2 inches.

Should it be parting at that length?

I should add that his coat texture is kind of cotton-y, but it's not curly. Since we're guessing his age at 1-year, we have no way of knowing if this is still a puppy coat or not. Would that make a difference in whether it parts or not?

Wanda


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Right now Radar's coat is pretty soft and easy to manage lately. He's getting a bath on Sunday. That's his Official Bath Day.....:bathbaby: 

He really likes the bath now...doesn't freak out one bit. I'm gonna trim his nails too....snip....snip. Radar really comes out wuite nice in the bath but he resembles a drown Hav Rat Sometimes......very cute. 

:focus: 


Anyway whenever I bruch him he just has to lay on the floor in his spot and the brush job gets all flattened and he looks messy again. The brushing really doesn't last that long as far as keeping it looking neat. Perhaps some hairspray lightly done up would help....Hmmmm...:mullet: 

Derek


----------

